# Advice On 2012 Rockwood 8312Ss Tt



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been a member of this site for a year or so, and as always it is very helpful. I am asking if anyone can give me any info on the 2012 Rockwood 8312 SS TT. We came across the Rockwood this weekend while camping in our 2011 301 BQ, which we are very happy with. The Rockwood caught our eye, with the outside kitchen, and as well as the gel coat finish. Does anyone have any positive feedback, or negative feedback with Rockwood. Thank You, Jim


----------



## kevyj62pd (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello,

I recently purchased a 2012 Outback 312bh. Keep in mind the 312bh is the same floor plan as the 8312ss. We narrowed our exhausting search down to the 312bh and the Rockwood 8312ss. In a nutshell both have their pro's and con's. Both have the gloss exterior finish.

Rockwood Pro's - built in water filter, ipod, 2 tv's (312bh has 1 tv that rotates between living space and master bedroom), microwave outside, hard pocket doors inside.

Rockwood con's - kitchen cabinets (when you enter through front door seems tight/closed up because upper cabinet is in the way), smaller pantry, no radius interior roof, outdoor grill mounts on camper causing a greasy mess on exterior, and PRICE. I paid 22,000 for mine. Factor in the 5 year warranty, 2 slide toppers, and front power jack brought me to 24,000. The best price I got on the 8312ss was 27,200 with no extended warranty. The units did include the slide toppers and front power jack.

Outback pro's - hitch weight is lighter, outdoor entertainment (bring tv outside hooks on camper), cabinet space outside (i prefer more cabinets then a micro in the outdoor kitchen), outdoor grill mounted on rear bumper, tv hook up in outdoor kitchen (seperate from the one i already mentioned, no kitchen cabinet making you feel closed in, high definition laminate counter tops, rear couch in the bunk room, and I love the front cap (looks good, no real pro but I like it).
Inside the ceiling is a radius and add's more head room, it's really neat the way they did that.

Outback con's - I guess no ipod hook up (if you care about that, I don't), fabric doors inside (accordian style, I would prefer hard pocket doors but they work)

All in all, I went with the 312bh because of many reasons. The outdoor kitchen for me is set up better (more user friendly), I saved significant money (approx 3,000) and the overall feel for us as a family felt better. Hard to explain I guess, but believe me we searched long and hard and decided on the 312bh. This is the first Keystone product we have owned and so far so good. We have used the camper 3 times since purchasing it and we are very happy so far. I hope this is helpful. Good luck in your search! Let me know how you make out.

Kevin


----------

